# Western Flyer Special Edition - Remake



## ccr (Feb 20, 2009)

Picking one up in great shape, even has a xonex 1:6 scale model with it, any interest in these reproductions ??? kinda getting it in a bike lot (all or none) and trying to see if its worth it. 

also having a hard time finding out when exactly these were made and how true to the originals 50's WF's they were, not seeing any similar original western flyers on quick searches. just a few pics of the same reproduction bike. 

thanks for your help !


----------



## ccr (Feb 21, 2009)

sorry for the cell phone pic


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 21, 2009)

They were made at the same time as the columbia reporductions. Nice bikes IMHO. I have a columbia and its a great rider.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 23, 2009)

*$300-$500*

Average price that I have seen them go for on the bay... I have only seen one real original a long time ago...


----------



## ccr (Feb 23, 2009)

*$*

thanks for the ballpark, i  just saw one go for $300 on the bay with $125 shipping too. if i could get $300 for this one id be tickled pink. cool bike just not my thing and ive got plenty of others i need to ride


----------

